# 2014 Georgia Tech Official Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (May 31, 2014)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 4, 2014)

so, how do yall think jt will do at qb? could he possibly be tracy hamesque? lets hope so.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 4, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> so, how do yall think jt will do at qb? could he possibly be tracy hamesque? lets hope so.



You talking about Byerly or Thomas as the next JH? I suspect we will have a QB by committee. Not real sure either will excel look for another 7-6 and the Toilet bowl.

If I'm right- c ya CPJ.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 4, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> You talking about Byerly or Thomas as the next JH? I suspect we will have a QB by committee. Not real sure either will excel look for another 7-6 and the Toilet bowl.
> 
> If I'm right- c ya CPJ.



You really think they would get rid of him?? Isn't his contract some crazy high figure? Also who do you think is going to be the main threat at rb ya'll next year?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jun 8, 2014)

I got a college buddy he's the new PMS for the Army ROTC. I hope he gives me some free tickets this year. He's a Dawg fan so I hope he doesn't want go much...

And if all of these alumni fans on here are correct. They'll blame the QB situation on Vad and CPJ will stay until 2016. Just another mediocre season.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2014)

We start the season off with Wofford, Tulane, and Georgia Southern.  I do not want to play Georgia Southern.  Am I the only one?


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 5, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> We start the season off with Wofford, Tulane, and Georgia Southern. I do not want to play Georgia Southern. Am I the only one?


 

Me either - like having to fight your little brother and they may beat us.


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 5, 2014)

I look for 9 wins this year.


----------



## ramblinrack (Aug 5, 2014)

Grand Slam said:


> I look for 9 wins this year.



I need some of what you're drinkin' to be that optimistic! 8 would be a miracle with 6 road games.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> I need some of what you're drinkin' to be that optimistic! 8 would be a miracle with 6 road games.



X2


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 6, 2014)

optimism boys.


----------



## ramblinrack (Oct 1, 2014)

big game sat nite boys!!! who's going besides me? looks like football weather getting cold with rain expected. contain duke Johnson, and I think we win this game. what say yall?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 1, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> big game sat nite boys!!! who's going besides me? looks like football weather getting cold with rain expected. contain duke Johnson, and I think we win this game. what say yall?



Their QB is getting better - I'm far too lazy and tired to google names and stats. 

Gotta contain Dukie and control the clock. Jackets 28-24.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 1, 2014)

OK - I rallied.

http://www.hurricanesports.com/View...B_OEM_ID=28700&ATCLID=209517240&Q_SEASON=2014


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Believe we can win this one guys, no turnovers and some serious containment !!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 2, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Their QB is getting better - I'm far too lazy and tired to google names and stats.
> 
> Gotta contain Dukie and control the clock. Jackets 28-24.



Not here to trash talk, only stats.

Kaaya is 2nd in the ACC in passing yards and TD's with a incredible wealth available to him at WR. 

It's going to be a good game. If it does in fact rain I think it gives a HUGE advantage to Tech.


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm looking at 31-28 with the good guys winning, but I'm hoping for an '08 type game.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not sure I've bought the hype yet. This team is 4-0 but without a turnover and a penalty we're sitting at 2-2. I want to see Tech go out against Miami and dominate the football game. Beat Miami and Duke and we are in the driver's seat for the Coastal.


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 3, 2014)

Jody, I know you're not a PJ fan, but you need to get your mind right.


----------



## ramblinrack (Oct 3, 2014)

Grand Slam said:


> I'm looking at 31-28 with the good guys winning, but I'm hoping for an '08 type game.



jd will not be there. he was a locomotive that night! it was cold that night! I do hope the results are the same...go jackets!


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 3, 2014)

I think we will need to pass the ball to win this one.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 4, 2014)

Great job Tech


----------



## Resica (Oct 4, 2014)

Absolutely! Good win by Tech!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 4, 2014)

Any win is a good un' - GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## Resica (Oct 4, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Any win is a good un' - GO JACKETS!!!



Indeed!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 5, 2014)

Solid win for Tech!


----------



## ramblinrack (Oct 5, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> Solid win for Tech!



yes sir! I have no voice this morning! the stadium was rockin last nite. go jackets!


----------



## 308fan (Oct 6, 2014)

Vad who?....

JT is a far better fit for this offense. Much faster and quicker feet... Turn the corner and he's gone speed. 

Our Achilles heel will be stopping the run against physical teams with a decent qb. Miami qb was a freshman and threw some picks.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 18, 2014)

No Defense! What has happened to Tech? The games do not get any easier.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks like the defense stepped up today. Still lacking in pass defense...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Oct 29, 2014)

Defense obviously played with intensity forcing the turnovers, but still just lack.  A few drives from Pitt just looked so easy.

The defense is young though so hopefully better days ahead.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2014)

With the win, Tech (7-2 overall, 4-2 ACC) kept pace with Coastal Division-leading Duke, which escaped Pittsburgh earlier Saturday in double overtime to improve to 3-1 in the ACC. The Jackets also secured their 20th consecutive season with a conference record of .500 or better, the nation’s longest such active streak. Virginia (4-5, 2-3) dropped its third game in a row.  (From ajc)


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 2, 2014)

It would take a miracle for Tech to win the coastal. Duke would have to lose twice and I don't see it. With that said, I'm looking forward to two more years of Justin Thomas, this kid is perfect for this offense.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 3, 2014)

I am really impressed this year. I have a small glimmer of hope for Nov. 29th.


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 3, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> It would take a miracle for Tech to win the coastal. Duke would have to lose twice and I don't see it. With that said, I'm looking forward to two more years of Justin Thomas, this kid is perfect for this offense.



me too my friend! I seriously think he is better than lil joe at this point in his career. when joe was a soph I thought one more int and fridge was gonna bench him permanently!


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 4, 2014)

JT is special for this offense, but we are going to miss Smelter bad next year. If the recruiting class this year pans out, I look for 2016 to be a great one.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 4, 2014)

*Defense vs. UVA*

Defense looked much better against UVA.

I know UVA may not be the most prolific offense in the country, but just remember how we struggled against GA Southern and Tulane.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ranked number 24.  Go Jackets!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm a huge Zack Laskey Fan, but feeling alright with Synjyn Days at B Back.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 9, 2014)

*Great Win vs. NC State*

Offense - ROCKING
Defensive Secondary - Big Play Makers
Defensive Front - still needs improvement.  

Clemson win could get us into a top bowl.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah would be real nice to get that clemson win.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 10, 2014)

Only thing is every win we get makes you more mad about the Duke and UNC losses.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Only thing is every win we get makes you more mad about the Duke and UNC losses.



I can take the Duke loss but we should have beat UNC!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Only thing is every win we get makes you more mad about the Duke and UNC losses.





Yep, we should be undefeated . .


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 10, 2014)

Our D will have to step it up this week for sure! Deshaun Watson returns for Clemson.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know if we have enough for Georgia but this team has played well this season. Justin Thomas continues to impress with his blazing speed and a pretty good arm too. Looking forward to watching him for two more years! Hated seeing Snoddy go down yesterday, we're gonna miss him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> I don't know if we have enough for Georgia but this team has played well this season. Justin Thomas continues to impress with his blazing speed and a pretty good arm too. Looking forward to watching him for two more years! Hated seeing Snoddy go down yesterday, we're gonna miss him.






Snoddy out for the season ???


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 16, 2014)

Tech's rolling this year so far........ Gonna be a wild one in Athens in a couple of weeks. Thomas looks to be what the Dr. ordered. Here's to another good one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Tech's rolling this year so far........ Gonna be a wild one in Athens in a couple of weeks. Thomas looks to be what the Dr. ordered. Here's to another good one.





Hate Gurley won't be playing, Snoddy too.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 16, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Tech's rolling this year so far........ Gonna be a wild one in Athens in a couple of weeks. Thomas looks to be what the Dr. ordered. Here's to another good one.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Tech's rolling this year so far........ Gonna be a wild one in Athens in a couple of weeks. Thomas looks to be what the Dr. ordered. Here's to another good one.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 17, 2014)

Snoddy's injury was a buzz kill (no pun intended). The stupid losses to Duke and UNC are really big now. We could have done something very special perhaps but it is what it is. *GO JACKETS!*


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2014)

Up to 17 and can't drop this week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2014)

congrats on winning your division.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 21, 2014)

*Coastal Champs!*

We're In !!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2014)

Ramblin Wreck Red Neck said:


> We're In !!!!!



Congrats.  See you in a few weeks.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats on locking up the Coastal division.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 27, 2014)

#16 in CFP Rankings this week.


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 30, 2014)

Way to go Tech! Now for the noles!


----------



## srb (Nov 30, 2014)

Will be pulling for the Rambling Wreck this Sat for sure.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats techies


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 30, 2014)

#12 in AP Rankings today.

Should be higher!


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 30, 2014)

Ramblin Wreck Red Neck said:


> #12 in AP Rankings today.
> 
> Should be higher!



We aren't in the SEC


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Told ya that was gonna be a war. Could have went either way. Great game, craziness everywhere. Congrats to the true techies here.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 1, 2014)

I am truly impressed with CPJ. I've been calling for him to be fired for the last 3 years. 

I am eating crow this entire season. 

I guess he deserves to stay.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2014)

feathersnantlers said:


> I am truly impressed with CPJ. I've been calling for him to be fired for the last 3 years.
> 
> I am eating crow this entire season.
> 
> I guess he deserves to stay.



Same here. I never questioned his offense working at this level if he could bring in the right players. My biggest beef with Johnson was will we ever field a good defense running this offense. He hired several defensive coordinators and our defense didn't seem to get any better all the way up until the UNC game this year. Bringing Ted Roof home was a great move and I even questioned that. I always thought he'd go out with the last laugh though.


----------



## 4bob4 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone going to be in Charlotte this weekend?  We'll be up in the cheapies eating our Chicken Sandwiches (as part of the ticket package).


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 1, 2014)

I enjoyed lunch at the V in Athens today. 






​


----------



## 4bob4 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dang that looks good!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 3, 2014)

This is great! Go Jackets!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 3, 2014)

I never questioned this: 
	
	



```
Bringing Ted Roof home was a great move and I even questioned that.
```
 I thought it was his best move.  

I guess with kids you never know their true potential until they play the game.  Vad Lee was a huge disappointment for me.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 3, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> This is great! Go Jackets!


 

That's awesome - thanks for posting.

I am very proud orf my Jackets this year. CPJ showed me his system works with the right personnel. It would be awesome if we could knock off the Noles - don't know if we can though. Ole' crab legs always seems to find a way.


----------



## ramblinrack (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm worried about smelters injury. I'm worried about fsu's dc Charles Kelly being at gt so long that he does have inside knowledge of our o. I'm worried about nole's self perceived  disrespect at sliding to #4.
  I'm encouraged at noles having to practice at night to work around jameis' student hearing, which has to weigh heavy on him and possibility team chemistry. I think that only having a week to prepare for our o is def in our favor. weather calling for rain in charlotte sat nite...don't know who that benefit's? all in all...who knows? the fact that the line has dropped from 6 1/2 to 3 makes me wonder. hard game to figure out. here's hoping our jacket's play their best game of the season...may well take it to win! GO JACKET'S!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 4, 2014)

Tech commit A.J.Gray named Georgia Gatorade Player of the Year. 

http://chronicle.augusta.com/sports...ray-earns-gatorade-georgia-award?v=1417695380


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Dec 11, 2014)

Went to the Championship in Charlotte, and watched a replay last night.   Tough, tough loss.  Just a heartbreaker.

I left Charlotte thinking the defense was non existent.  Although FSU did move the ball freely, after watching the replay I remembered they had some big stops when FSU had to settle for a field goals.   We just couldn't get the big play turnovers that have helped us in the last two games.

Anyway, good effort on national prime time.  It's just hard to lose by 2 points.

On to the Orange Bowl.  Miss State has had a great year and been in the media limelight all year.  A win here would be a huge boost for the program.

Go Jackets!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 28, 2014)

Any of y'all on FB you need to like the From the Rumble Seat. They had a great write up on how CPJ expanded his recruiting after 2012 due to losing Tolando Clevlend the CB from Powder Springs. I never knew this but it made total sense.

We should see better and better recruiting moving forward.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 28, 2014)

feathersnantlers said:


> Any of y'all on FB you need to like the From the Rumble Seat. They had a great write up on how CPJ expanded his recruiting after 2012 due to losing Tolando Clevlend the CB from Powder Springs. I never knew this but it made total sense.
> 
> We should see better and better recruiting moving forward.



I read that.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Jan 1, 2015)

*Great Year*

Its been a great season

Coastal champs (predicted to be 5th)
Beat UGA
Played for ACC Championship (2 points UGH)
Major Bowl (now called New Years Six) solid win
ACC Coach of the year

Offense hummed all year: Mason and O line , B Backs Zach and Sinjin , QB Thomas destined for greatness

Defense breaking big plays and improved so much someone should write a book about it.   


Happy New Year for 2015 season  !!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 1, 2015)

This is my 2nd favorite Georgia Tech team ever! Only the 1990 team was better because they were undefeated. With Justin Thomas a QB, this team can do great things over the next two years. Coach Johnson made a statement last night that his offense is no gimmick and this team deserves to be amongst college football's best.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 2, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> This is my 2nd favorite Georgia Tech team ever! Only the 1990 team was better because they were undefeated. With Justin Thomas a QB, this team can do great things over the next two years. Coach Johnson made a statement last night that his offense is no gimmick and this team deserves to be amongst college football's best.


 

The Jackets should end the year in the top 10 - maybe around 8 or 9. I agree the future looks bright for the next couple years. GO JACKETS!


----------

